# Whiski Jack Properties Help



## robbied111 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi All - trying to figure out the various Whiski Jack properties & their relevance to Raintree.
Anyone have a map of the properties &/or their various values, etc. within RVC.
Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a very tough question.

There are no maps of the whiski jack properties and using the address of the properites with RCI is of no help because they all use the same address as the main office in the village.

Hopefully someone else will chime in.

Good Luck


----------



## nyparadigm (Nov 9, 2007)

I have never been to Whistler and know very little about it.

However, if you send me a private message with your e-mail address I can send you the usage charts that are available from the members only section of the RVC website.  They don't have location information, but do have complete, but somewhat confusing, point allocations.

Chris


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 9, 2007)

There was formerly a map at the Whiski Jack website, but it appears that link is no longer there as the sites have been integrated.  It is easy, though, to figure out where a specific building is - there are many Whistler area maps on line that show the locations of various developments in the area.

Regarding relationship with Raintree Vacation Club.  Quite a bit of Whiski Jack inventory was sold as deeded weeks prior to the time that Raintree acquired Whiski Jack.  Since the acquisition, owners have had an option to convert those to Raintree Vacation Club (for a fee, of course).  In addition, Raintree has since been selling WJ units as part of Raintree Vacation Club.

So if you are looking at a Whiski Jack unit, it may or not be part of Raintree Vacation Club.  The best way to check is to contact Raintree and find out if the unit is part of Raintree or is an unconverted Whiski Jack unit.  If you are buying a unit, the seller may have to be the one initiating the contact with Raintree in order for Raintree to let you know the type of membership.  At the same time, Raintree should also be able to tell you how many points the unit s worth.

Verifying Raintree status is an essential part of due diligence in buying a WJ unit.  Raintree is one of the most complicated and nuanced ownership programs around; many owners don't really know what they own and you should NEVER rely on what an owner tells you no matter how much you might trust the person.


----------



## robbied111 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Owner Understanding - too true!*

T R you hit the nail on the head!

Not knowing enough about RVC, I found a seller of Miners Club on eBay who claimed the Week was "...between Mar 1st - May 31st..."

Well, I find out that the membership is only Silver, which of course precludes the March target I had hoped for.

Not the guy's fault, he just wast sure what he had....I should have checked 

R111


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 9, 2007)

robbied111 said:


> T R you hit the nail on the head!
> 
> Not knowing enough about RVC, I found a seller of Miners Club on eBay who claimed the Week was "...between Mar 1st - May 31st..."
> 
> ...



IMHO - I wouldn't bother with owning any Raintree membership that is below platinum.


----------



## Victoria (Nov 9, 2007)

We have just returned from Whistler and I have a map here of the village listing the timeshares.  We have stayed at ten different resorts there.  Whiskijack has seventeen timeshares we were told..


----------

